# speaking in tongues= salvation?



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

DO you have to speak in tongues before you can go to heaven?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

reagan said:


> DO you have to speak in tongues before you can go to heaven?


No

Accepting Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior = Salvation


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> No
> 
> Accepting Jesus Christ as your Lord, and Savior = Salvation


X2


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Speaking in tongues is a gift of the Holy Spirit. Christians are given at least one gift and some many but not everyone possesses every gift.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

No. Nowhere in the bible does it say that speaking in tongues is a requirement to go to heaven. There is nothing we can do to earn salvation. We are saved by grace through faith in Jesus Christ.


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

People don't speak in tongues. (Tongues are languages for those that don't know.)

If you look at Acts chapter 2 it says that they (apostles) were all filled with the Holy Spirit and began to speak with other tongues. A little farther down in chapter 2 it says they (multitudes) came together and were confounded because every man heard them (apostles) speak in their (multitudes) own tongue. 

This is an example of what is to come after the sixth trump sounds and the sixth seal is opened and the sixth vial is poured out. This is when Antichrist (devil) is cast out of Heaven. 

In Mark 13:11 it says they shall lead you and deliver you up, take no thought beforehand what ye shall speak, neither do you premeditate. But whatsoever is given to you in that hour, that speak ye. For it is NOT you that speaks but the Holy Spirit. 

So to sum all that up, when the Elect (Zadok) are delivered before the Antichrist before the seventh trump sounds then the Holy Spirit will speak through the Election in every single language of the world at one time. So if I speak English and you speak Russian, I will hear English and you will hear Russian. 

I know it took awhile to get here but to answer your question, no not everyone who goes to Heaven will be sent up to speak in tongues (languages). 

I hope this helped you understand a little better what it's all about.


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

thanks all. im really comfused over this. The church i attend says you have to speak in tongues to receive the holy ghost and this has to happen for you can go to heaven. Im still trying to understand


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

There are lots of false prophets (teachers) out there brother. They don't mean to be leading you astray if they are, well most of them anyway. I believe they just don't know any better themselves. Read what God has to say about it and you will be ok. Ask for His guidance in understanding this. 

This is quite possibly one of the most important topics to know about. Right before the Lords Day the elect will be delivered to the Antichrist and if you are delivered up and deny the Holy Spirit to talk through you then that is bad business. There is only one unpardonable sin and that is it. Please take the time to study it and get a firm grasp on what is going to go down during that time. 

I will pray for you brother that God brings you out of confusion. I believe you're on the right track by asking questions!

John


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

John Shannon said:


> Right before the Lords Day the elect will be delivered to the Antichrist and if you are delivered up and deny the Holy Spirit to talk through you then that is bad business.
> 
> John


Didn't you mean to say the elect (saved) will be delivered from the antichrist and not to the antichrist? The saved will be removed at the rapture.


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive asked for the holy ghost in church when we have alter call and nothing happens but me doing alot of crying and going home afraid thinking i will never receive it


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> Didn't you mean to say the elect (saved) will be delivered from the antichrist and not to the antichrist? The saved will be removed at the rapture.


No that's not what I meant. There is no such thing as a rapture. There isn't anywhere in the Bible that says anything about rapture. If you read my earlier post I quoted several passages about being delivered up before Antichrist and the Holy Spirit speaking through the Elect. Here's something for you to try and wrap your head around. On the seventh seal, vial, and trump Jesus will come back to earth and that marks the start of the Lords Day or Millennium. That is Biblical by the way. So why would He rapture you off of the earth? The rapture doctrine is something a young girl made up in the mid 1800's and is not biblical. I hope this clears up what I was saying earlier and doesn't create more confusion.

This is one of those things that I'm just going to say once because some people are just not ready. If nothing else maybe what I've written here will pique some interest and if at least one person has their eyes opened to the truth then I've done my job. I'm not going to debate this back and forth. If someone wants to get together and do some real Bible study then we can learn together with Fathers help. I'm not a "preacher" I'm just a student of Gods Word and I enjoy sharing what I've already learned.

John


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Speaking in tongues as far as a requisite its not one for salvation. Its a gift ''Watchman Nee'' put it this way just accept and thank the Lord for it because it is a gift and you don't have to work for it. Praise The Lord.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Of course not. Read 1 Corinthians 12:1 -14:39


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> No. Nowhere in the bible does it say that speaking in tongues is a requirement to go to heaven. There is nothing we can do to earn salvation. We are saved by grace through faith in Jesus Christ.


This ^^^
Salvation is a quite simple concept. Our Lord will not make the path to follow confusing. His church belongs to him, not men. God is simple to understand,one must only listen with an open heart and mind. Man makes things confusing to take advantage and mislead others for his own gain. The price for salvation has been paid in full by Jesus. Faith=salvation.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

reagan said:


> thanks all. im really comfused over this. The church i attend says you have to speak in tongues to receive the holy ghost and this has to happen for you can go to heaven. Im still trying to understand


Only Lord knows who will or will not go to heaven. Any man who condemns another
is not a man of Christ, in my humble opinion.

I do not attend church to be told by man what I should or should not do. Ask the Lord, and He will show you the way.


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

Zereaux your post makes alot or sence thanks, i was raised to believe that faith and confession of sins and the turning from sin was all it took. I cant believe that God wants me upset and full of worry everday thinking i may never receive the Holy Ghost as a requirment for salvation


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Brother you just keep seeking the LORD. all eyes on JESUS.
dont let a man cloud your view.
God Bless BE ENcouraged.
My opinion. "God is not a GOD of confusion. so thats a FLAG if they try and make you feel that way, pray pray pray and make sure you are in the right Church.
stay in GODS WORD and you cant go wrong.

ive been in your shoes.


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

Reagan, I believe the way you were raised is right. I believe it is as simple as the following prayer.

Dear God,
I’m a sinner. I’m sorry for my sins. I want to turn from my sins. I believe that Jesus Christ is your Son. I believe that He died for me. That He rose from the grave. That He’s alive. I want to invite Him to come into my heart to take control. From this day forward forevermore. And I pray this in the name of Jesus. 
Amen 

I believe salvation is that simple. If you feel a call to the lord and know that you need him in your life, that is the holy spirit working inside you. If you follow that call and look into it, which it sounds like you have, you will find an ultra holy God that can not be approached by a sinner. In the old days a sinner would sacrifice something to atone far his sin. That didn't work so well. Jesus came to do away with that system and die as the sacrifice far all of us. Now the only way to God is through Jesus. The prayer above is the proper approach. The key is that only God will know your sincerity and whether or not there is true repentance. Simply reciting the words is not what will get it. It takes a repentant heart.

After being saved you will allow the Holy Spirit change you, weeding out the sin from your life. 

If you truly meant your confession of Jesus and understand that he died for your sins 2000 years before you committed the first one, you will change. You will turn from your sin and start to try to do the work of the Lord. You will put God first in your life. James writes faith without works is dead. Another way to know is that you will begin to see the fruit of the spirit in your life. Gal. 5: 22-23 states that the fruit of the spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control. These things should begin to be visible in your life, if you are willing to let the Holy Spirit work in you.

Read the bible, focus on the Gospel and NT and pray about the church you attend.

God Bless you,
Bill


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

reagan said:


> Zereaux your post makes alot or sence thanks, i was raised to believe that faith and confession of sins and the turning from sin was all it took. I cant believe that God wants me upset and full of worry everday thinking i may never receive the Holy Ghost as a requirment for salvation


Thank you, reagan...

As several others have said, if you are confused, your confusion is NOT coming from the Lord. He is peace, He is love, He knows all that is and all that will be...

He is wrath when required...

I was confused as you seem to be. I was baptized Catholic AND Baptist. I was neither.
I am of child of God; no church will change that as all churches (everything for that matter) are His. You must simply serve Him. He will reveal what you seek when you are ready to receive Him.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

reagan said:


> Zereaux your post makes alot or sence thanks, i was raised to believe that faith and confession of sins and the turning from sin was all it took. I cant believe that God wants me upset and full of worry everday thinking i may never receive the Holy Ghost as a requirment for salvation


You may want to go to another church.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

John Shannon said:


> No that's not what I meant. There is no such thing as a rapture. There isn't anywhere in the Bible that says anything about rapture. If you read my earlier post I quoted several passages about being delivered up before Antichrist and the Holy Spirit speaking through the Elect. Here's something for you to try and wrap your head around. On the seventh seal, vial, and trump Jesus will come back to earth and that marks the start of the Lords Day or Millennium. That is Biblical by the way. So why would He rapture you off of the earth? The rapture doctrine is something a young girl made up in the mid 1800's and is not biblical. I hope this clears up what I was saying earlier and doesn't create more confusion.
> 
> This is one of those things that I'm just going to say once because some people are just not ready. If nothing else maybe what I've written here will pique some interest and if at least one person has their eyes opened to the truth then I've done my job. I'm not going to debate this back and forth. If someone wants to get together and do some real Bible study then we can learn together with Fathers help. I'm not a "preacher" I'm just a student of Gods Word and I enjoy sharing what I've already learned.
> 
> John


I just asked where you were coming from. It was a simple question.

Furthermore, I can "wrap my head" around a lot more scripture than you think. So don't high and might on me. This is a perfect example of why I don't post too often on the food for the soul section. And I understand why so many lost people are turned away...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Reagan, what neck of the water do you live?


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Yeah so can I.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

John Shannon said:


> Yeah so can I.


You might need to apply this. Without love, all is in vain when trying to be right like the Pharisees.

13 If I speak in the tongues[a] of men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. 3 If I give all I possess to the poor and give over my body to hardship that I may boast,* but do not have love, I gain nothing.*


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

reagan said:


> thanks all. im really comfused over this. The church i attend says you have to speak in tongues to receive the holy ghost and this has to happen for you can go to heaven. Im still trying to understand


Reagen,

Like others here, I suggest you look for another church. One that focuses intently on the Bible and what it says, not one someone says it says. The Bible nowhere says you need to have any one spiritual gift (speaking in tongues is only one of many) to be saved or enter heaven. It does say what it takes to be saved: Romans 10:9 is one, pasted here *Romans 10:9*
If you declare *with* *your* *mouth*, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in *your* heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. Other responses have stated the same.

As others have said there are many false teachers, prophets, etc. out there, and many of them are in pulpits or on TV, etc. Read the Bible for yourself, begin to measure what teachers and preachers are saying against God's Word, then you will begin to discern what is Biblically true and what is not.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

TexasTom said:


> Reagen,
> 
> Like others here, I suggest you look for another church. One that focuses intently on the Bible and what it says, not one someone says it says. The Bible nowhere says you need to have any one spiritual gift (speaking in tongues is only one of many) to be saved or enter heaven. It does say what it takes to be saved: Romans 10:9 is one, pasted here *Romans 10:9*
> If you declare *with* *your* *mouth*, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in *your* heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. Other responses have stated the same.
> ...


Excellent point!!!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Reagon thou shall not temp thy lord


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Reagan,

I know this is an old post but wanted to respond. Philippians 2:12 tells us to work out our own salvation with fear and trembling. That being said, please be careful in what you take for truth from any man. The key to understanding God's word is to study His word. Get yourself a good concordance. This will help you to search the scriptures on any subject you wish to study. Also, several versions of the bible helps too. And also get a good dictionary. It also helps to understand man's words. Stay open to the spirit and let the Lord guide you.

God Bless


----------

